# House arrest! How often do you let your dog outside?



## miko (May 28, 2008)

We rarely let our boys outside because they get all smelly and dirty. Their hair are like dirt/dust/leave magnets. The only time we let them out is before we bathe them every other weekend. 

They have free range of our small condo so they run around when playing/wrestling with each other. We also play fetch with them down our hallway. 

They have their own bathroom with two Ugodogs.

Miko is 2 yrs old and only 11lbs. Milo is 1 yrs old and already 15lbs. Is Milo fat??? Last time we took them to the vet, the vet didn't comment on Milo being heavy or anything...

With winter coming, they may not get to go outside for a whole month....Are we horrible dog owners??


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I generally do not take Beamer out for walks or play when it's raining or right after it rained as he would be filthy. (only take him to potty if he really needs to go and does not want to use his pee-pads)

Do you not take them for walks ever? 

Ryan


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

First let me say Miko and Milo are adorable. And More Pictures of them would certainly enable us to weigh in on your situation with more accuracy.  

When you do let them out... do they have the best time in the world? If so, you probably should take them outside more. But if they are happy inside you know what works best for you and your dogs. And they have been raised this way so they do not know what they are missing.

That being said, there is something very basic about a dog being outside. There are smells and sounds and rolling in the grass (among other gross things) that just seem to make them happy. Just being dogs. Unlike you who are constantly in and out to get to work, go shopping etc. Your dogs are primarily experiencing 4 walls, and may need some diversity and more experiences, with both people and other animals.

I never owned an animal before my boys and I remember asking someone I worked with...what do you do with their feet when you come in from a walk? and he said what do you mean? and I said well, they bring what ever into your house.... LOL. two months later I didn't think twice of Jasper getting on the couch or the bed with us even if it was raining on his last walk. Most of the time you just wipe off what you can...in bad cases we do a paw bath. 

As for Milo being 15lbs... Havs come in many sizes. Can you feel his ribs? He may just be bigger than Miko. 

More pictures please.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Unless there's a severe weather warning or terrible rain, I always take my dogs out daily despite pee pads. I just don't think it is mentally healthy for dogs to always be inside except for a short outdoor 'visit' every now and then. Maybe you should've gotten cats instead?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We have a fenced in yard so we let Abby out to go potty. She enjoys sniffing around the yard but I wouldn't say she gets a lot of exercise out there - just enjoys. We take her for short walks around the neighborhood, too. Sniffing is what dogs do for entertainment......lol I do have to pull off leaves and junk before we come in but she doesn't really get smelly and I only bathe her every two weeks, also.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Taylor and Capote go out 5 or 6 times a day rain or shine. The back yard helps. And I keep their coats short cause I don't have the patience to keep up with it..lol. They get bathed about once every 2 weeks or so but they have a week of 'dog' smell to them..lol


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori goes out several times a day sans rain. She loves to sniff around the backyard and she is trustworthy enough to go out front w/me, too. She always goes out front with me to get the mail, she goes out back most anytime she wants to, and I walk her on most days. Our home is about 2500 sq. ft. and I would never expect her to stay indoors all of the time. 

Yes, things get stuck to her but, I just pick off what I can when she's on my lap. Then at night before bed she gets brushed/combed to get off anything that's still left on her. It's really not too bad, mostly her feet, legs and tail. I bathe her every 7-10 days.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Does your vet know they never go outside except for every other week? Our dogs get so excited when they hear "outside" or "let's go for a walk" and have so much fun running and playing. I can't imagine keeping them inside. They only potty outside so they go out no matter what the weather is but I still consider them to be "inside" dogs. They drag in all sorts of stuff stuck to them but I clean off as much as I can and live with the rest...and vacuum a LOT.

It just seems odd to me.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

And if the paws do get all nasty and dirty, just do a quickie paw bath! We just gave Beamer one this morning as it was all wet and grungy outside.. Beamer is as good as new after a paw bath.. and he never really smells anyways. Everyone I meet always comments on how white and clean Beamer looks.. (we bath him every 2-3 weeks depending on weather mostly)

Ryan


----------



## Brady's Grandmom (Nov 11, 2008)

Bacca is an indoor dog but he still gets walked twice a day with potty breaks several more times. I don't have a fenced in yard so we do our walks. As far as the dirt goes I have a big old bath towel by the back door and wipe his paws when it rains. He loves when we go to my daughter's to her fence in yard and runs with her havs Brady and Dugan. I think they need the fresh air.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

We have a doggy door so our girls go in and out at will. They love being outside, even in the rain! We planted gardens using a planting mix that brushes out of their coats easily and it keeps their feet out of the actual dirt so no mud. 
I'm of the feeling that you have to let a dog be a dog sometimes even if it means a bath and brush. That said, there are probably lots of apartment dogs that don't go outside all that often. If your dogs seem happy and healthy you must be doing something right.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm curious at to why you titled your thread " House Arrest" with a sad face?


----------



## ScarlettBlue (Sep 3, 2009)

I am a firm believer that dogs need to walk, not only for the exercise, but because it helps their digestion. It is also prime bonding time for you to walk them. You can go to some extremes to protect them from direct (they even make doggie shoes) but most of us just don't let the dirt become an issue. We have a special blanket on over our nice comforter. The special blanket can easily be thrown in the wash. Foot baths are quick and easy as some of the other posters mentioned. Also, a quick brush out will get some of the dirt and leaves off. I think it's very much like having young kids. You can't have a perfectly clean life and have dogs too. 

I walk my dog around the neighborhood but occasionally I take him to a special trail. We drive there and he can smell it when we get close. He gets so happy just knowing he is going to walk on his special trail. I can't deny him that.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm curious at to why you titled your thread " House Arrest" with a sad face?


Because my boys are under 'house arrest' all day and they are probably sad...


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola is still a puppy with a small puppy bladder and I live in a condo building.... so we go out probably 10 times a day. We take longer walks about 2 or 3 times a day around the neighborhood. Then I take her with me to run errands, go shopping, to outdoor cafes, etc. She also goes to the park every weeknight to play off-leash with her doggie friends. My place is small with mostly wood floors that she slips & slides on so she can't really run around & get all her energy out. If I didn't take her out she would get into all kinds of trouble. Her feet and tummy are white, so she's gets pretty dirty. I use baby wipes for her paws & tummy and brush her out every morning. She's still a puppy, so this is probably easier for me than you with two in full coats.

Dogs get dirty....its just all part of being a dog. I agree with some of the other posts that dogs need outdoor exercise, fresh air & stimulation and can't imagine confining Lola to my condo. But then again, I don't have another furkid to keep her company. Would you consider a puppy cut? Maybe that would make grooming easier & less stuff would get caught in their coats.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

We are clean freaks and the boys sleep on our bed at night. We live in the city and have a small yard but there's no grass. Just shrubs and flowers so every time they go out, they get dirt all over. I like their hair long so that only adds to the problem. They also get an excited smell every time they are out. But we will try and walk them once a day and do the paws bath as many suggested. 

We read in several books that Havs are good apartment dogs that don't require much exercise/walks. That's why we don't let them out as often as we should.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I too live in a condo, which IMO is even more so a reason to walk my dogs regularly. When I wanted dogs, I also wanted them to help me get out of the house more and get my mind off stressful things and watch my dogs chase each other and explore the world. Have you ever taken your dogs out in the rain and see how nuts they go? I would never want to trade that joy (on both sides) for perfectly clean, dry dogs. 
When there paws get filthy, I carry them both directly into the bathtub, let the water rise to 1-2 inches with a bit of shampoo and conditioner in it. Rub their paws a few seconds, let the water drain while I rinse their paws with clear water. Towel dry their paws and let them run like maniacs while I clean the tub. All in all it takes me 5-7 min. including cleaning. My breeder once said that their coats are like teflon. If you brush them out, most of the dirt will come right off once it's dry. When they get wet w/o looking filthy, I just quickly towel dry their feet/bellies by the entrance door and off they go.

PS: we chose to keep the dogs off our bed so they could continue being dogs, I sleep with a teddy bear instead, had him for 22 years and I can dump him in the washer


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

My boys live for the outdoors. I have a fenced in yard and Dugan is constantly ringing his bells to go outside. Often when they go out, I will glance out to check on them and they are just laying in the grass enjoying the breeze in their faces. I will admit that they often get dirty, but they are dogs and I believe they should get to be dogs. I always feel sorry for show dogs because they aren't allowed to get dirty. I am glad that your dogs get to go outside before you bathe them and have some fun. Perhaps you could do baths a little more often. I have used waterless shampoo for impromptu cleanings when necessary. I will admit that the boys have gotten into something gross on more than one occassion which has required a bath at some of the worst times (when we were on our way out the door or something). But, it is worth it. Rolling in worms and dead frogs is half the fun of being a dog (or at least that is what my boys will tell you).


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

We live in the city, but take Paco and Luke out four times a day, either on short potty walks or on 30-60 minute exercise walks. They each were potty pad trained first, and I sure would like it if they used the pad when the weather was bad. However, once each of them learned to go potty outside, they just stopped using the pad. We have had the same one on the floor of a bathroom unused for three months.

The dogs really enjoy their walks. As others said, dogs enjoy smelling new things. People here have small front yards, or at least potted plants. The dogs love exploring it all with their noses. It is also a chance to meet other people and dogs along the way. I personally think these experiences are very good for them. They come home from a longer walk excited and tired. First they drink lots of water, chase each other around the house for a few more minutes, and then fall into deep sleeps for a couple of hours.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am sad for your pups. I am sure that they would love to be outside much more! I have three of my own, and presently a foster pup from HRI. I just had a fence installed and they want nothing more than to be outside playing, or sitting in the grass, eating acorns and rolling in worms. Sometimes, all they want to do is sit on the deck and watch the squirrels. HOnestly they dont need to be cleaned too much, except foot baths. If the feet are dirty, I just fill the kitchen sink, 4" of water, clean them off and off they go into the house. They ALL sleep in bed with us. I am not a clean freak  so it doesnt bother me that much. 
I hope that you will consider taking them out much more often, and I promise you that they wont be as sad.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

We live in the country and the boys go out several times a day and sometimes for hours. We don't have a fenced in area except for our Saint Bernard (40 x 40) but they love to explore in there. I usually have to make them come in as Watson will start barking at the cows and will not stop. I let them out in the morning when it's dark and they come back from doing their business a little wet. But they lay in the kitchen on the tile and dry themselves off, have breakfast and want out again. When they find something stinky to roll in (dogs often do) I bring them in for a bath. Sometimes they just need a butt bath. 

I can't imagine not letting my dogs out but if your pups are happy and it works for you than that's what is best for you. They are adorable!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

miko said:


> Because my boys are under 'house arrest' all day and they are probably sad...


I think you answered your own question. I have five dogs and I too like a clean house. But would never want to be a clean freak. That is a big job to uphold. Dogs come into our lives to teach us things, maybe yours are there to teach you to let go and enjoy the outdoors more and not worry so much about the little things. My five dogs go outside whenever they want as I have a fenced in backyard. They LOVE going outside, to run, play, sit, lay, smell, sunbathe.ect. I don't have to clean them when they come in. I do have to sweep often, but that is no big deal. I bet your dogs would rather go outside everyday, than to sleep in your bed. Please allow your dogs to be dogs and let them go outside.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you have an area where you can take them for outside walks? I just can't imagine them never being outside. Would you enjoy taking them to an area where you could walk them? Just a thought.


----------



## lexigirl (Aug 9, 2009)

I think you have done what has worked out well for your family. I'm surprised Milo and Miko have not asked to go outside more frequently but it sounds like they are quite content.

Lexi loves to go outside. We have a fenced yard and we will sit outside for long periods of time. As with all dogs, she loves to investigate, smell, chew on small sticks (not a good idea) and basically explore her environment. We also go for at least a mile walk on most days. Lexi has been trained to do all of her "business" outside. As she is only 
5 1/2 months old.....we have not experienced a winter yet so her potty habits may need to change.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't imagine them not being let out. My troops eagerly await their time in the yard. They anxiously wait for me to open the door in the morning and for each subsequent walk/run/play time. I too think you answered your own question. Let them out of jail mommy!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

lexigirl said:


> I think you have done what has worked out well for your family. I'm surprised Milo and Miko have not asked to go outside more frequently but it sounds like they are quite content.
> 
> Lexi loves to go outside. We have a fenced yard and we will sit outside for long periods of time. As with all dogs, she loves to investigate, smell, chew on small sticks (not a good idea) and basically explore her environment. We also go for at least a mile walk on most days. Lexi has been trained to do all of her "business" outside. As she is only
> 5 1/2 months old.....we have not experienced a winter yet so her potty habits may need to change.


Awwww Lexi is too cute. She is the same age as my two and they potty outside as well. I am wondering what they will think of snow too.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

miko said:


> We never let our boys outside because they get all smelly and dirty. Their hair are like dirt/dust/leave magnets. The only time we let them out is before we bathe them every other weekend.
> 
> Miko is 2 yrs old and only 11lbs. Milo is 1 yrs old and already 15lbs. Is Milo fat??? Last time we took them to the vet, the vet didn't comment on Milo being heavy or anything...
> 
> With winter coming, they may not get to go outside for months....Are we horrible dog owners??


You don't sound very happy with yourself and how you're running the place! I wouldn't be happy locked up inside all day every day, so my guess is they would be happier with more outside time!

Dirt is a fact of life. You can't avoid it by keeping them locked up indoors. Dogs have a zest for life! They love to run and play and smell things and lie in the cool grass. My guys are in full coats so I know what you mean about them getting dirty, BUT you still gotta let them live! :biggrin1:

Most things brush right out of the coat. Mine are out in the backyard 8+ times a day sometimes to potty, sometimes just to run and play! They track in a few leaves and debris so I vacuum more often, but really you can't expect perfection. If the coats are too hard to keep clean enough to your likeing you might both be happier in shorter cuts. Maybe just a modifyed cut without going too short would be a nice halfway measure for you? I have coats to walk them in the wintertime and keep them mostly dry and in the winter I trim the paws extra short to keep them from from sopping up so much water and they dry out faster.

I don't think 15 pounds is huge. Rufus is 15 1/2 pounds and Marley 13. Do you have 2 males? Generally speaking males weigh more than the females. Is Miko a female?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi,
I haven't read anyone's response, so forgive me if I repeat anything. I normally don't voice my opinion anymore, but I feel strongly about this topic and I apologize if I offend you. I don't understand why you got dogs in the first place. If you are such clean freaks, maybe dogs weren't the best idea. I love a clean house and my house is normally very neat and extremely clean. I couldn't even imagine keeping my dogs indoors for even a day. My guys have a dog door and can go in and out as they please. I know my pups "LIVE" for their walks. They also love to go outside. They chase the squirrels, roll in worms and smelly stuff, bark at thing that go by etc. My dogs get walked everyday by me or my dog walker. They get 45-1hr plus off leash walk a day. I even take them out in the rain and snow. They are free to swim, get dirty, and just be dogs. Please let your dogs be dogs and stop sweating the small stuff.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think by you questioning yourself on a public forum, you know the answer. Let them get dirty once in awhile. I let my dogs out daily but it does involve work, once a week I try to bath them. But we have a lot of fun and a lot of dirt in the meantime


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Outside at least 6x day or more. Taking Dexter outside is GOOD for me! I need the exercise and I need the fresh air!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

A picture says a thousand words. Mine would be so upset if they didn't go outside, especially when it snows.


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I know what you mean about them getty all dirty/leave magnets. I do take Loki out to potty in the rain and snow (which he loves). He goes right away when I take him out so it's not for very long. I also try and get in a good round or two of fetch everyday but it's difficult somedays with work.

What about finding a sweater/coat for them that will keep the leaves/dirt off them?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

irnfit said:


> A picture says a thousand words. Mine would be so upset if they didn't go outside, especially when it snows.


Ditto. Here is Bella with my Dog walker!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

irnfit said:


> A picture says a thousand words. Mine would be so upset if they didn't go outside, especially when it snows.


Now that is a happy Havanese!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh wow.....how sad that you don't let your dogs out.  All plants/animals and people( in my opinion) need to get out in the world and experience life. That is heart breaking.

I hope after reading all these posts you do decide to "live" alittle,not only for yourself and the joy you will receive but for the joy those dogs deserve....


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

I just had to post this from a trip in our beautiful Beartooth mountains in July. Luci had just run back and forth in a big puddle on a dirt road. She cleaned up very nicely - I just dipped her in a nearby stream. The fun Luci had was a joy to watch. Happy puppy!


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Guess we better take them outside more! Too bad the winter is coming. They are not too fond of snow. But they did get to enjoy the summer. Here are some pics just cuz they are so cute (sorry for posting so many).

Milo meeting a new friend









Miko playing on the beach









Doing agility

























4k Charity walk









King Miko









Soaked and dirty

















Nothing to do with outdoor but just soooo cute! Paw to the face!









More at http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621025061163/show/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

So, you DO take your guys outside! Just don't worry about the mess, and keep on doing it! Love the photos.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Michelle and Linda--


What happy faces on those critters! Puts a big smile on my face, too! :becky:


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

Sheri said:


> So, you DO take your guys outside! Just don't worry about the mess, and keep on doing it! Love the photos.


We do! Just not daily...which we will try to do more now.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Great!! I love the pictures of your dogs outside. They look very happy. I have to admit, before I got my dogs, I was a clean freak. I still am a clean freak, but the pups broke me of being so obsessive. Now, I come home to twigs, acorns, leaves and anything else Scudder decides to drag through the dog door. I don't mind my house not being perfect and it's a lot healthier mentally!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm a bit of a clean freak but it bothers me less and less. My dogs are outside countless times per day, no matter what the weather. We bring them in and clean off their feet the best we can. I do vacuum a LOT but that only takes a couple of minutes and it's so worth it. There's nothing better than watching them RLH around the yard or chase a squirrel!

Have you checked to see if there's a dog park close by? I have a friend who moved to Boston and the first thing he did was find a dog park and he had friends in a new city by the end of the day!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

There is something lurking in our back yard or in our outdoor area that has made all 5 of my dogs CRAZY ITCHY. Three of them are havanese. They have very flakey skin and are shedding etc. So, we stopped going outside for exercise. Just out to potty (about 6 times or so a day) and then right back in. This problem started say around May or so, so it has been at least 5 months. 

Honestly, I haven't noticed any difference really in the 'happiness' level of my 4 small dogs. I let them tear around the house as I always have. The big dog is a different story. He's been getting very mad at us but gosh, he's 12 and horribly arthritic. You'd think he would want to slow down by now. 

I guess I wouldn't say that my guys NEED to get outside to be happy and healthy. Perhaps yours don't either.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Milo and Miko are gorgeous! I love the photos of your guys, esp. the one of the King.  I don't walk my dogs every day. I'm lucky if we can manage 3x/week, so I do feel guilty about that, but they get out in the back yard many times/day, every day. Rain or shine, they want to be out there and since I've had them, my standards for keeping a clean house have gone way down! lol They went down once I had kids, but a puppy?? And then TWO? Forgetaboutit!! LOL 

With them in longer coats and in the winter with all the snow that sticks to them, in spite of wearing snowsuits, we have lakes all over the main floor. Oh well. We also use lots of towels that I then just toss in the wash. Unlike Ann, I HATE to vacuum and will avoid it at all costs since it really exacerbates a ton of pain I have, so that only gets done when the teens finally get around to doing it. As many others have said, there are many ways to 'have your cake and eat it too', even with all the crumbs.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Geezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....if I did not get Dexter out of this house once in awhile, he would DRIVE me totally....all the way..........INSANE! 

Dexter has got to run off that energy sometimes. It is almost like Dexter is all of a sudden Hyper, in my face, in trouble, getting into EVERYTHING......if I am fussing too much with Dexter, then it is time to get outside and run him.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My two love to go outside and we have a blast on our walks (we do take them on LONG walks on the weekends - like 2-3 hours) but I have to admit that they do not go outside everyday and though I'm sure they would like to, they have a wonderful time inside as well playing fetch, blanket monster, wrestling and chasing me up and down the place. I don't think that a Hav MUST go outside every single day to be happy, but everyone has their own opinion on this (obviously if you read the posts above) and I think that as long as your Hav is happy, well-trained and loved then you're doing something right. If you don't think they are happy, then by all means take them out everyday and see if that helps. Whatever you do should be done to make their lives better and not worse, which I think is what you want for them based on your latest post.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Look at Miko's face on the beach - LOVES IT!!! It IS frustrating to have them so dirty, and with 4 - it is a lot of work. But so worth it to see them run, and play, and have fun! I am happy for the extra work.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

miko said:


> We do! Just not daily...which we will try to do more now.


Your post made me think they never went outside. Big difference between never and not every day! You sure sparked a lot of comments.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> Ditto. Here is Bella with my Dog walker!


What a great picture! If that's not a happy dog face!<g>


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Your post made me think they never went outside. Big difference between never and not every day! You sure sparked a lot of comments.


Same here. There's a big difference between only every two weeks and 'just not daily'.


----------



## miko (May 28, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Same here. There's a big difference between only every two weeks and 'just not daily'.


Sorry! I did say in the first post that they only get to go outside at most once a week and on average it's every other week. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Miko & Milo are beautiful and look very happy and cared for. I can't say that I would be able to walk Cicero often if I lived in a condo or in the city, especially if I worked. We have a fenced in yard and he is free to go in and out when he wants to....and he wants to a lot. We play fetch all the time and he can RLH inside so I do think you can exercise them a lot inside. I also enjoy seeing the grass, leaves, dirt and sticks outside ~ and now that we have Cicero Hoover I get to enjoy them inside also. Thanks for sharing your pictures with us!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> Great!! I love the pictures of your dogs outside. They look very happy. I have to admit, before I got my dogs, I was a clean freak. I still am a clean freak, but the pups broke me of being so obsessive. Now, I come home to twigs, acorns, leaves and anything else Scudder decides to drag through the dog door. I don't mind my house not being perfect and it's a lot healthier mentally!!


Me too Linda! Exactly.

I am so glad we all jumped to conclusions on your post. It does seem you do a lot with your boys. How happy they look.


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Gandorf has the run of his yard whenever he chooses to go outside. Of course we do live in Arizona, so not much bad weather. He has his own dog door built into the kitchen wall. When we are out he is confined to the kitchen which has tiled floors just in case of an accident, and he can still go outside. Lots of times when we return he will be snoozing on his "porch" outside his dog door. He will soon be a year old (Nov 5th) and has not had an accident in the house in several months now. Gandorf continues to be a pleasure to have in our lives and has exceeded our expectations of what we wanted in another dog. Gandorf has the best hearing of any dog we have owned and he will verbally let you know if something or someone is near his home, so don't think these Havanese are "Non-Barking Models"! My wife kids me all the time saying to me "I thought you said Havanese were Non-Barking".
Gene


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sure some dogs do better staying inside. Sometimes I think Bella could care less if she went for a walk. Once the walk is over, she realizes she had a great time. 

My point was, I would never keep my dogs from going outside because of my own "Hang Up." Although, this is coming from someone who will occasionally walk her dogs in the pouring rain, blizzard conditions, and before the sun comes up!


Happy to hear you have an open mind and are going to take them out a bit more.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh boy, I walk my dogs a mile every day at least and go to dog club 1 or 2 times a week, and weekends, parks, etc. They would hate to be cooped up all day.


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

...a tale of two other dogs in my life

1. Pepe, a Maltese cross is 4 years old and lives with his Dad who's 87 and his Mom who's 89. We walk with Pepe & Dad in the morning at the dog park. Pepe's Dad has walking sticks and goes very slowly. They walk for about 20 minutes and then they go home. Pepe is fairly energetic and interested in his walk and other dogs. His Dad says my Tucker is too skinny and he needs a haircut! But, we all love each other. (We each drive to this dog walk park.)
2. Roscoe lives across the road. He's a Chocolate Lab. He moved into our 'hood this summer. He lives in our yard for many hours per day, and our neighbours', too. We LOVE him. We play and visit while he's in our yard. He loves his owners and constantly monitors their yard to see when they are coming home. When they come home, and call him, off he goes with love in his eyes. But, they are so busy and are rarely home. When they are home, they call him and then ignore him. He waits and waits for their attention. We live in a rural area with sheep farms, so, it's kind of an accident waiting to happen. A dog who's not monitored can get away and chase sheep. That is not a good thing. We love to play with him and he is a fabulous dog.

So, what is best for either of these dogs???
Pepe is dearly loved and is one lucky dog. Does he get the exercise he needs? Maybe not. Is this a big deal?? Probably not, unless you were worrying about his long-term health issues, which, with owners at 86 & 89, maybe it's not so important.
Roscoe is loved by his family, but is not getting the attention or exercise he needs. Is he bored? Absolutely. Is he exercised? Nope. Is he heading for a serious problem? Yes. If he chases the neighbours' sheep, he'll be in big trouble.

I think everyone is giving great advice here and I just wanted to mention that age, situation, dog's needs, etc., are also something to consider. 
So, who am I most worried about? Yes, our sweet friend Roscoe who is ignored. I guess what I'm finally getting around to saying is that you know your dogs and their needs. I think you can figure out what your sweet Miko & Milo's needs are. 
I know that I feel so guilty by bathing my Tucker once a week. But, we live in the country so it's not a question of 'could be', but 'must be'. I think the important question for you is what's best for your dogs. Walks are so important and playtime, too. Baths happen. Playtime is important as is being a dog. It’s all a matter of balance and what works with your life.
I hope this most rambling post makes some sense!
Sharon & Tucker


----------



## Thea (Nov 19, 2008)

After Onyx plays in our backyard, she brings EVERYTHING back inside with her in her coat. Leaves, sticks, dirt, prickles etc. It was taking me ages to get everything out of her coat before it matted up. I found putting a light shirt/coat on her before her letting her out for her outside play helped immensely. Now she can go out and do all her doggy things, and when she is done I only have to tidy up her legs, rather than her whole body


----------

